# What type of lime for pens?



## sahmoffour (Nov 4, 2010)

My husband went to UFA and asked for some lime, and they gave him a bag that says it's type N, hydrated lime. Is this the right kind to use for the pens and our dog kennel? They warned him to wear gloves when handling the bag, so I'm worried maybe it's the wrong kind and not safe for the goats and our dog.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We get the agricultural Lime for our barn & pen's. I'd have to check the bag but I believe it is food safe even.
I don't even wear gloves when I put any down & it's never burnt me or any of the animals.
I'm thinking they gave your hubby the wrong stuff.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Hydrated lime can be caustic. It used to be used to mark ball fields, but they stopped using it because you shouldn't get it on your skin or inhale it.

However, if animals are out of the pens, it's okay to use to get rid of odors.

Otherwise, I would buy "barn lime" at Tractor Supply or buy ag lime. You can even buy lime at a quarry which works great. 

It depends on the purpose of the lime. If you want it just to get rid of odors any will work. If you are wanting it for making a hard surface in the pens, then the quarry lime is best since it will harden like concrete if you wet it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The lime you have can burn animals as well as people. What you want is calcium carbonate, or ground limestone.


----------



## Capretta Farms (Aug 1, 2012)

We use Sweet PDZ which we find easier to use since it is not so dusty. It is not a barn lime but a natural zeolite mineral. A friend of ours told us about it as he uses it with his horses. You can find more info on the internet.


----------



## sahmoffour (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone, after more searching last night I did find more info telling me the same thing. Good for pens that aren't in use, bad for pens that are. I went back on their website and found some stuff that isn't labeled just as being lime, but as barn and kennel deodorizer. So I showed hubby the picture and am sending the caustic stuff back. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I do use the hydrated lime for laying down a drying layer on the floor of the barn after scraping the manure pack out with the tractor. Then I layer it deeply with straw before letting the does back in.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I used the hydrated lime ONCE (when first built the barn and had goats) and, like ozark, covered it with thick layer of clean bedding. Since then I use "agricultural" lime. I just have a large amount dumped next to my garden and use it for most everything, including turning a muddy area into a hardpan.


----------

